# Zack Arias: Full Frame-vs-Crop Sensors



## cgw (Jul 29, 2014)

Another go at the old chew toy:

"Crop Sensors vs Full Frame :: Crop Or Crap, Math or Moment" (video by Zack Arias) | Fuji RumorsFuji Rumors


----------



## timor (Jul 29, 2014)

This time in stand up comedy format.


----------



## runnah (Jul 30, 2014)

Ha, that was great! So true.


----------

